# Aires Parking with Trailer



## MrGaz

Hi, I have just been browsing some of the pictures of motorhomes parked at Aires and the spaces seem fine for MH only.....
Just wanted some comments on experiences of using Aires whilst towing a trailer? 
Are you allowed to use Aires with trailers? 
Are any designated as trailer friendly?


----------



## Telbell

Mr Gaz

There's been several discussions on this if you do a SEarch.

Brief answer? If yoiu wish to incur the wrath of "solo" (ie non towing) Motorhomers who are seeking somewhere to stay on an Aire then take up a Motoprhome space withj a trailer!!


I for one would be a bit narked if i turned up at an Aire to find that there would have been space if it hadn't been for a valuable space being taken up with a trailer

Aires are intended for Motorhomes and not caravans or trailers


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> Are they designated as trailer friendly?


I honestly believe these people are off their trolleys, why on earth would you expect to have a free or cheap parking place with safety and then take up another place for your trailer and one for the car when you take it off the trailer.

Go on a site and see what they charge you.


----------



## olley

Hi yes you can get on some with a trailer, not all aires are set out like a car park, some are just a large unmarked area. Even the marked ones are ok if the aire isn't busy, or its out of season.

As long as you don't prevent others from parking, I don't see a problem.

Olley


----------



## CurlyBoy

Telbell said:


> Mr Gaz
> I for one would be a bit narked if i turned up at an Aire to find that there would have been space if it hadn't been for a valuable space being taken up with a trailer
> 
> Aires are intended for Motorhomes and not caravans or trailers


while I agree with this point of view, having been in that situation, some aires have marked emplacements (width or length)that would indeed accommadate a MH with trailer. Just a mater of consideration for others.

curlyboy


----------



## Telbell

> As long as you don't prevent others from parking, I don't see a problem.


Olley (and curly boy)

So are those with trailers psychic then? :wink:

Of course they'd be preventing others from Parking.

If you read all the information on Aires- not just Vicarious Books Publications- especially the French Language information- you'll seer that Aires are designed for "Camping-Cars" and Motorhomes- NOT Trailers.

Otherwise they'd be full of Tuggers
(Yes- I know they occasionally sneek in :roll: )


----------



## loddy

I am surprised at the answers on this post, I have seen motorhomes parked sideways taking up 3 spaces because they have a good view, I have seen awnings ,tables chairs extra cars all taking up valuable space
A small percentage of motorhomers are selfish and inconsiderate. I tow a toad and have always been able to find a small area on a grass verge or in front of my vehicle as to not take up "valuable space ".

Go for it and if you get any complaints you can always stick your finger up or whack them

Loddy :roll:


----------



## asprn

olley said:


> Hi yes you can get on some with a trailer


Olley,

I'm currently planning our Spanish trip for March/April, using Aires for the first time (yes, Aires virgins.. :roll: ). I take it you've used them with your rig in the past? This thread is quite timely, as I can see from pics - and Google Streets - that my trailer on the back of a 32ft van might give rise to some logistical difficulties on some aires (not to mention the annoyance factor - I can't see mid-March or mid-April being particularly busy, or am I wrong?).



loddy said:


> Go for it and if you get any complaints you can always stick your finger up or whack them


:lol: That's maybe the answer then.

Dougie.


----------



## joedenise

Could be busy end March/early April as it will be Easter. When we were in France at Easter last year all the world and his wife seemed to be in the aires! Never thought it would be busy that early in the season.

Denise


----------



## Dukeham

Why do some people have to be so bloody rude?
This poor O/P only asked a question yet someone has to launch into him & acuse him of being off his trolley.
This sort of behaviour has to stop before it kills this forum off. I for one am sick of it.
GC.


----------



## asprn

joedenise said:


> Could be busy end March/early April as it will be Easter


Easter is 4th/5th April in France (presumably elsewhere too  so won't affect us, happily. Thanks for the thought.

Dougie.


----------



## aikidomo

The way that I look at it is this....are trailers specifically prohibited from French Aires ?  
I am taking our trailer to Spain in early May and intend to use Aires on the way , and I intend not to upset anybody as long as they do not purposely upset me. 8) 
Clive


----------



## MrGaz

I thought motorhomers were a friendly bunch
Obviously hit a nerve with some people
Keep taking the Kalm Pills


----------



## Telbell

> I thought motorhomers were a friendly bunch
> Obviously hit a nerve with some people
> Keep taking the Kalm Pills Embarassed


"Some people"?

Kindly show me where I've demonstrated "unfriendliness" or that a "nerve has been hit"?

Question was " Are Aires designated Trailer-Friendly?" I certainly haven't seen any Aires designated/indicated that they welcome trailers.

As I said they'd surely be full of caravanners , and motorhomers wouldn't get a look in.

And unwinding of awnings, setting out tables etc would surely be defined as "camping"- also not strictly speaking, allowed on Aires.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Good evening,

Our only experience to date of using Aires was over a three week period in August 2009. Our van is just short of 9 metres long, and we do not tow a trailer. We did observe several motorhomes with trailers (either carrying cars, quad bikes, jet-skis, or enclosed boxes carrying goodness knows what) on various Aires. Many of these Aires were very busy/full. I don't recall seeing any of the trailers parked in such a way as to cause offence or make anyone possibly think "That trailer has denied me a place to stay for the night". Of course, people may have thought that and just accepted it - but generally they seem to have been parked with care and consideration for other users / potential users of the Aire. Many Aires have space to put trailers where it would be inappropriate to put a van - though many do not.

In summary, park with consideration for others and all will probably be fine. Probably just as true whether you have a trailer or not 

Regards,
John


----------



## eddievanbitz

Well I have travelled using Aires and sites for twenty years since I was 28 years old. 

The way I see it is that campsites charge me for the trailer, and charge me to launch the boat and charge me to moor the boat and charge me to store the trailer.

They charge me for using their toll roads, So I think that I'll carry on using their Aires!

First come first served in the rule, I have seen cars, trailers, tents, trailer tents, lorries, trucks, buses, coaches teh whole gambit.

Strangely over there every one seems, just to get along!

Next the wrath will be if yours is bigger than mine your using "MY" space 

Eddie

ps Yes this is Disney but it was the first one I found hooked up

:roll:


----------



## barryd

Just be considerate and you will be ok. If its marked spaces dont take up a place if its busy but as another poster said there are loads of Aires that are fields or unmarked areas so I wouldnt worry about it.

You would be ok here (an Aire Somwhere in Burgandy)










But not here (Erquy Brittany in August)










IF your daft enough to park amongst that lot then good luck!

Loads of wild spots in France anyway!

Have fun whatever you do.
BD


----------



## loddy

Your not taking my place


----------



## olley

asprn said:


> I'm currently planning our Spanish trip for March/April, using Aires for the first time (yes, Aires virgins.. :roll: ). I take it you've used them with your rig in the past? This thread is quite timely, as I can see from pics - and Google Streets - that my trailer on the back of a 32ft van might give rise to some logistical difficulties on some aires (not to mention the annoyance factor - I can't see mid-March or mid-April being particularly busy, or am I wrong?).


Hi Dougie, yes used a few with a trailer on, and you don't need to be psychic to know whether your causing offence. :lol: At La Palmyre which is marked out, I just kept an eye on how many spaces where left, when it got down to about five I hitched the trailer on the back of the car and moved it out on the road.

Mouzillion Aire near Nantes, might be on your route, it backs on to the bus park so I parked in a bus lane, but made sure I left early so as not to cause offence, you can drive in one entrance and out the other.

Inspite of the general advice not to park on M/Ways aires I have used many, just park up with the lorries, easy in, easy out. 

Have a look at scotjimlands map, made after he toured in his 36' GB with a box trailer on. http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/mm?ie...651,-4.064941&spn=14.671726,32.783203&t=h&z=5

Olley


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

MrGaz.
In june two years ago we stayed at Gravelines aire.
At around 22:00 a brit in a 4X4 pulled up and asked if it was ok for him to park up for the night.
I could see no objection but pointed out to him what aires were about.
Plenty of space for him.
So he wnet to sleep in the boat he was towing to the south of France.
My experiance is Trailer or not first come is first served.

That is what the French and Germans do.
Happy mhing

Dave p


----------



## rayrecrok

Telbell said:


> Mr Gaz
> 
> Aires are intended for Motorhomes and not caravans or trailers


Aires are intended for all motorist to be able to stop and rest, whether they are cars, motor homers with or without a trailer, cars towing caravans, and commercials.
They are not for the sole use of single motor homers.


----------



## asprn

Thanks Olley. Your Google Maps link doesn't work for me though - just gives the map overview. ??

Dougie.


----------



## olley

Hi dougie, sorry been a dope, copied the address, not the link, try this: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...5843103054280433491.00045c1ab0c50bf957c9d&z=4

Olley


----------



## gromett

It is not specifically banned as far as I am aware. BUT if you prevent another motorhomer being able to stop it is considered bad form.
Use good common sense and imagine if you were pulling in after 3-400 mile drive to the aire you are parking on. If you can park without causing other problems you "should" be ok. If you are likely to prevent another non towing MH'er from getting on then look to park elsewhere would be my advice.

I have been blocked in by a trailer towing MH'er on a small aire and was furious. I calmly and politely asked them to move so I could get out and it took 20 minutes for them to pack up and move. It made me late for the next leg of my journey. There were three rows of motor homes, they had parked next to me but blocked what would be the aisle between rows 1 and 2. When row two filled in at 9-10pm the trailer was then blocking the aisle I need to use to get out.

Now I am not suggesting you would be that rude, but I don't think they even thought about their trailer when they parked. But as the aire wasn't designed for trailers the next bunch of people seeing two English vans next to each other may have thought we were together and promptly parked where they would normally have parked.

Anyway, if you do use aires with a trailer please consider what may happen 

Karl


----------



## rayrecrok

gromett said:


> It is not specifically banned as far as I am aware. BUT if you prevent another motorhomer being able to stop it is considered bad form.
> Use good common sense and imagine if you were pulling in after 3-400 mile drive to the aire you are parking on. If you can park without causing other problems you "should" be ok. If you are likely to prevent another non towing MH'er from getting on then look to park elsewhere would be my advice.
> 
> I have been blocked in by a trailer towing MH'er on a small aire and was furious. I calmly and politely asked them to move so I could get out and it took 20 minutes for them to pack up and move. It made me late for the next leg of my journey. There were three rows of motor homes, they had parked next to me but blocked what would be the aisle between rows 1 and 2. When row two filled in at 9-10pm the trailer was then blocking the aisle I need to use to get out.
> 
> Now I am not suggesting you would be that rude, but I don't think they even thought about their trailer when they parked. But as the aire wasn't designed for trailers the next bunch of people seeing two English vans next to each other may have thought we were together and promptly parked where they would normally have parked.
> 
> Anyway, if you do use aires with a trailer please consider what may happen
> 
> Karl


If you do not want to be shoulder to shoulder do not park in Aires, others have every right to stop, they are I presume just as tired as anybody else, what ever they are driving.

This is a problem only during the summer months, when we go in Jan we have the Aires to ourselves!.

Your on holiday chill and take it all in your stride


----------



## Jean-Luc

I can understand towing a boat or a motorbike on a small trailer but I can't get my head around towing a car behind a MH. Really if one wants the independence of a car and the ability to use camp site living, then should not a car/caravan combination be more appropriate.
I just cannot understand why people spend 50k plus on a MH AND another 10k plus an a small car when for less dosh a luxury caravan plus a decent tug wagon could be purchased . :?


----------



## peeter

*trailers*

I tow a car on a trailer and when visiting an air I detatch the trailer somewhere close, stay on one space and then collect the trailer when I leave.You can always lock the trailer for security.Otherwise I would not use an air unless there was obviously loads of empty spaces.I object to motorhomes staying on airs for weeks on end and preventing one or two night travellers from parking.


----------



## backaxle

*Re: trailers*



peeter said:


> I tow a car on a trailer and when visiting an air I detatch the trailer somewhere close, stay on one space and then collect the trailer when I leave.You can always lock the trailer for security.Otherwise I would not use an air unless there was obviously loads of empty spaces.I object to motorhomes staying on airs for weeks on end and preventing one or two night travellers from parking.


I agree,in my experience of aires(I have stayed on hundreds)is that there is always a car park or a small area nearby to park your car/trailer.You only have to loook at the Calais plage aire to see what I mean.I normally park the car and then pull on to the aire with the MH.
Hundreds of aires are at the side of 'stades' and there is always car parking nearby on these.
If you go out of season you will have very few problems.The French are very easy going,in spite of what you hear,but will soon let you know if they are not pleased.Go and enjoy 

Backaxle.


----------



## gromett

rayrecrok said:


> If you do not want to be shoulder to shoulder do not park in Aires, others have every right to stop, they are I presume just as tired as anybody else, what ever they are driving.


I wasn't complaining about the shoulder to shoulder, I was complaining about about the inconsiderate bloke with the trailer parking in such a manner as to block me in. I have no problems with packed aires...

Karl


----------



## rayrecrok

gromett said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you do not want to be shoulder to shoulder do not park in Aires, others have every right to stop, they are I presume just as tired as anybody else, what ever they are driving.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't complaining about the shoulder to shoulder, I was complaining about about the inconsiderate bloke with the trailer parking in such a manner as to block me in. I have no problems with packed aires...
> 
> Karl
Click to expand...

Hi Karl.

Your post read like you were having a pop at all motor homes towing cars.

I will post for every person that wants to tow a car at the back of their motor homes, to the folk who have trouble with folk doing it.

Its non of your buisness!..


----------



## loddy

Jean-Luc said:


> I can understand towing a boat or a motorbike on a small trailer but I can't get my head around towing a car behind a MH. Really if one wants the independence of a car and the ability to use camp site living, then should not a car/caravan combination be more appropriate.
> I just cannot understand why people spend 50k plus on a MH AND another 10k plus an a small car when for less dosh a luxury caravan plus a decent tug wagon could be purchased . :?


You don't understand well shame on you 8O

If I used a caravan and car I would be frowned upon using an Aire

Loddy


----------



## barryd

Jean-Luc said:


> I can understand towing a boat or a motorbike on a small trailer but I can't get my head around towing a car behind a MH. Really if one wants the independence of a car and the ability to use camp site living, then should not a car/caravan combination be more appropriate.
> I just cannot understand why people spend 50k plus on a MH AND another 10k plus an a small car when for less dosh a luxury caravan plus a decent tug wagon could be purchased . :?


I sort of agree but disagree. I wouldnt tow a car but I do have a 100cc bike on a rack and couldnt and wouldnt do without a secondary piece of transport but the big fact is most MH's go to France and like to wild camp or use Aires. You cant (despite what someone has said on here) put a caravan on an Aire or wild camp for that matter. Its not allowed. Aire de Camping cars are for Motorhomes, not caravans.

Me personally. I love seeing the wierd and wonderful contraptions and toads etc that arrive on Aires.


----------



## Jean-Luc

barryd said:


> Jean-Luc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand towing a boat or a motorbike on a small trailer but I can't get my head around towing a car behind a MH. Really if one wants the independence of a car and the ability to use camp site living, then should not a car/caravan combination be more appropriate.
> I just cannot understand why people spend 50k plus on a MH AND another 10k plus an a small car when for less dosh a luxury caravan plus a decent tug wagon could be purchased . :?
> 
> 
> 
> I sort of agree but disagree. I wouldnt tow a car but I do have a 100cc bike on a rack and couldnt and wouldnt do without a secondary piece of transport but the big fact is most MH's go to France and like to wild camp or use Aires. You cant (despite what someone has said on here) put a caravan on an Aire or wild camp for that matter. Its not allowed. Aire de Camping cars are for Motorhomes, not caravans.
> 
> Me personally. I love seeing the wierd and wonderful contraptions and toads etc that arrive on Aires.
Click to expand...

When the time comes that I can neither manage a push bike or a motor bike and need a car to get around I will get a rig with the car in front.
The idea of towing a car behind a large RV is understandable but behind the average European MH I cannot understand. On reflection it seems to be a predominately UK/Irish idea, one seldom see mainland European MH's towing cars . :?


----------



## barryd

Give me a bike anyday. Such great memories of flying around Europe in shorts and T shirts down little alleys, round lakes and up mountains. Fantastic. Mind you it was a bit chilly in Devon this Christmas and we fell off in the snow. All adds to the fun.


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Aires*

Hi Jean-luc, I agree ,it does seem to be a UK thing, but then there is little point whilst MHing in europe as they are more MH friendly, there is less traffic on the roads, The Aires system is so good and the campsites are generally within easy access to a town or village. All very different to here! thats why we now tow a small car, after 38 years of MHing  
curlyboy


----------



## olley

Jean-Luc said:


> I just cannot understand why people spend 50k plus on a MH AND another 10k plus an a small car when for less dosh a luxury caravan plus a decent tug wagon could be purchased . :?


Why do you need to understand? Its my money, its my way of motorhoming, and it makes me happy. 

Olley


----------



## loddy

I tow because once set up camp I don't want to keep moving everyday, and I can't park in Tesco's carpark unlike a eurobox

Loddy :roll: 

P.S. Mine was £60,000 and £12,000 all my money


----------



## eddievanbitz

I always said that I would never tow as we prefer bikes. Then we got Sabre our huge great big German Shepherd.

So when we go do to the South of France for a month it suits us to enjoy travelling in a motorhome, and having a car to be able to get around in the local area we want to.

Can you imagine if I said Why do you bother driving around in such a tichy motorhome as yours, when you can have a much bigger one? 

That would sound crass and insulting, and I have no right to ask the question.

Motorhoming is like religion! What I believe does not make me right and you wrong, nor does it mean I will never change my opinion of the best way of doing it.

Next month I have got 10 nights in the CC temp car park whilst I work at the NEC show. Having the car to pop out after work is a great, how else would we get out and about in the evenings?

Eddie


----------



## Jean-Luc

olley said:


> Jean-Luc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just cannot understand why people spend 50k plus on a MH AND another 10k plus an a small car when for less dosh a luxury caravan plus a decent tug wagon could be purchased . :?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you need to understand? Its my money, its my way of motorhoming, and it makes me happy.
> 
> Olley
Click to expand...

As I said, with an RV like yours I can see the usefulness of a toad, BUT why a toad with average size European type MH's, particularly on mainland Europe where such vehicles can circulate freely. The point is surely proven by our mainland fellow MHr's who seem not to require them.

It's not a question of money, to each his own, I just don't see the point from my perspective.


----------



## MrsW

Jean-Luc said:


> olley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean-Luc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just cannot understand why people spend 50k plus on a MH AND another 10k plus an a small car when for less dosh a luxury caravan plus a decent tug wagon could be purchased . :?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you need to understand? Its my money, its my way of motorhoming, and it makes me happy.
> 
> Olley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, with an RV like yours I can see the usefulness of a toad, BUT why a toad with average size European type MH's, particularly on mainland Europe where such vehicles can circulate freely. The point is surely proven by our mainland fellow MHr's who seem not to require them.
> 
> It's not a question of money, to each his own, I just don't see the point from my perspective.
Click to expand...

If you are fit and able enough to park outside a small French bastide town and walk in, lucky you! Some of us have limited mobility and when we can't drive into the town can't shop or see the town. When headroom or width of roads stops us taking the MH in, we rely on alternative transport. Yes, in France!

As others have said, each to his own!


----------



## rayrecrok

Jean-Luc said:


> olley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean-Luc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just cannot understand why people spend 50k plus on a MH AND another 10k plus an a small car when for less dosh a luxury caravan plus a decent tug wagon could be purchased . :?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you need to understand? Its my money, its my way of motorhoming, and it makes me happy.
> 
> Olley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, with an RV like yours I can see the usefulness of a toad, BUT why a toad with average size European type MH's, particularly on mainland Europe where such vehicles can circulate freely. The point is surely proven by our mainland fellow MHr's who seem not to require them.
> 
> It's not a question of money, to each his own, I just don't see the point from my perspective.
Click to expand...

Hi.

So you cant understand!.

Thats your problem, those that can know the advantages of being able visit and park in towns and citys abroad that you can't get into or find places to park a 7 meter motorhome. never mind wild camping when you need to get water and supplies and empty the crap, facilitys all of which are never at the side of you.

Camping at a popular spot at the campsite at Markadia Portugal which we stay at for a couple of months, the nearest road is 2 miles away, and then its another 9 miles to the nearest town, and I have "Never" seen a bus on this route.

I am sorry you can not get your head round things.


----------



## Jean-Luc

I wholeheartedly agree with what many of have said about the benefits of having a car while touring, I had one myself for near on twenty years when touring throughout the British Isles and mainland Europe. But, it was always attached to the front end of my accommodation :lol: I now have accommodation with its own engine inbuilt which has yet to fail to get me where I want. On occasion if I do head in the wrong direction a simple three point turn gets me in my way again.


----------



## gromett

I have no problems with people towing a car. I can see the advantages. Especially with my new 9Mtr Bus conversion. However I still wouldn't park on an Aire with one which was what the original poster was asking.

Currently in my 8Mtr Eura, I have never had a problem finding somewhere to park near where I want to be. 

Karl


----------



## Jean-Luc

Like grommet, neither do I have a 'problem' with people who choose to tow a car behind their MH, it's a free world, still. 
I am just putting my point of view that, IMHO when all is added up I just don't see the sense of it, unless one has a very large MH where the economies of fuel/planet saving make the case for a small runabout while the 'coach' is sited.


----------



## backaxle

Why has this turned into an argument about TOADs,the Original Poster never mentioned cars.He asked was it acceptable to take a trailer on to an 'aires',he did not say what size trailer either and no one asked.This is jus another case of a member being lambasted for asking a question,then other people taking control of the post to have an argument.Makes you sick :!: 

Backaxle


----------



## olley

backaxle said:


> Why has this turned into an argument about TOADs,the Original Poster never mentioned cars.He asked was it acceptable to take a trailer on to an 'aires',he did not say what size trailer either and no one asked.This is jus another case of a member being lambasted for asking a question,then other people taking control of the post to have an argument.Makes you sick :!:
> 
> Backaxle


Crikey, take a chill pill mate.

Olley


----------



## backaxle

olley said:


> backaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why has this turned into an argument about TOADs,the Original Poster never mentioned cars.He asked was it acceptable to take a trailer on to an 'aires',he did not say what size trailer either and no one asked.This is jus another case of a member being lambasted for asking a question,then other people taking control of the post to have an argument.Makes you sick :!:
> 
> Backaxle
> 
> 
> 
> Crikey, take a chill pill mate.
> 
> Olley
Click to expand...

I rest my case. :evil:


----------



## H12GCP

:evil: _I totally agree. So rude!!
GCP_


----------



## Telbell

.....and to return to the original Post- if someone's towing a trailer and they have a reasonable idea where they're going would it be a good suggestion to contact the local Mairie to establish their policy on trailers on Aires?


----------

